# Overclock Intel Core 2 Quad



## UnForgotten (Apr 9, 2008)

Okay My specs are as follows
DELL machine by the way, yes i know but i've heard there are ways to overclock a OEM machine

Dell Insiprion 530
Intel core 2 quad q6600
3gb of ram
350 watt psu liteon


As high and stable


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

but i've heard there are ways to overclock a OEM machine




dont keep this secret from us ! >>>>> are certainly no way with a 350 watt generic PSU .......... best to forget this adventure .......:4-thatsba...... sorry to rain on your parade .............. but damage is a worst result :upset:


----------



## UnForgotten (Apr 9, 2008)

aww man 
hopeless


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Unfortunatly, but that's Dell's PSUs for ya.


----------

